# what is the smallest tank for a betta?



## big b

im wondering the world has said many different things about betta size tank some say half a gallon some say 10 gallon.but what do you say?


----------



## majerah1

Three minimum, so you can properly heat and filter the tank without a crash or temp sways.


----------



## Tolak

Whatever size your comfortable maintaining the proper quality of life for the fish. This all takes into account your experience level, as well as how well equipped you are for working with bettas. 

Best bang for your buck tank wise is a 10 gallon, it's the most commonly made tank, and can be found almost for free used. For someone new to fishkeeping go with a 10, newer folks always want to add more fish. Water volume adds stability, you want someone new to this to have an enjoyable and as easy as possible first experience.

Breeders with the time & money to do a heated fishroom have no problem with racks of 1/2 gallon jars, but they're working the room daily. If someone can provide this level of care, and don't mind the daily involvement have at it.

It's sort of like asking what car to buy, depends on the individual circumstances, and what you would like to have as an end result.


----------



## big b

just so yall know i am not asking for me i am just wondering what other people think.


----------



## discusbreeder

You can keep bettas in a teacup, but, they will not be happy. I bred them in cube tanks 8 inches on a side with one potted water lily in each tank. They bred well in them but they were still a little small. Depth is ok but the tanks should probably be 12 by 16.


----------



## Kehy

No less than 5 gallons if its your first fish. If you know what you're doing, it's up to you. Daily water changes required for 2 gallons or less.


----------



## kalyke

The main thing is that fish eliminate in their water. The more water, the better water quality. I would not keep a single betta in less than a 5 gallon aquarium with a filter, plants and heater.


----------



## Happybetta11

The smallest woukd be a .5 gal bowl very tiny no room to swim at all 1 or higher i say as long as you have it clean and heater then all is good


----------



## joecrouse

Betta are directly related to Gourami Family

Scientific classification
Kingdom: Animalia
Phylum: Chordata
Class: Actinopterygii
Order: Perciformes
Suborder: Anabantoidei
Family: Osphronemidae

Subfamilies & Genera

Belontiinae
Genus Belontia
Macropodusinae
Genus Betta 
Genus Macropodus
Genus Malpulutta
Genus Parosphromenus
Genus Pseudosphromenus
Genus Trichopsis
Luciocephalinae
Genus Ctenops
Genus Luciocephalus
Genus Parasphaerichthys
Genus Sphaerichthys
Genus Trichogaster
Genus Trichopodus
Osphroneminae
 Genus Osphronemus



What ever you would be comfortable setting 1 dwarf Gourami in would be what I would do for a Betta. 

Same part of the world, Same water requirements. Same Labyrinth structure. 

5-10 gallons 82 degrees and as clean as you can make the water. Lots of sunlight and Some hardy Plants.


----------



## big b

dwarf gouramis have a little more mass then bettas dont they so they would require a little more more space,but i would only put one in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## jtafaro

I have raised Bettas all my life in small Betta cubes to an Aqueon 2,5 divided aquarium. The small cubes aren't filtered and require frequent water changes. They are really too small IMO. Today I have two males in the Aqueon aquarium. It's filtered and I think the water quality is great. They make lots of small tanks today that are filtered and Pet Co. seems to have the best variety of fish at a variety of prices. BUT when they ship these fish from Hong Kong they use very small ziplock bags 3x3 inches. You wouldn't leave them in these bags but the fish seem to do OK for the trip. I wonder what the area is that they occupy in the wild and I know the water quality isn't very good in a rice paddy.


----------



## kalyke

jtafaro said:


> I have raised Bettas all my life in small Betta cubes to an Aqueon 2,5 divided aquarium. The small cubes aren't filtered and require frequent water changes. They are really too small IMO. Today I have two males in the Aqueon aquarium. It's filtered and I think the water quality is great. They make lots of small tanks today that are filtered and Pet Co. seems to have the best variety of fish at a variety of prices. BUT when they ship these fish from Hong Kong they use very small ziplock bags 3x3 inches. You wouldn't leave them in these bags but the fish seem to do OK for the trip. I wonder what the area is that they occupy in the wild and I know the water quality isn't very good in a rice paddy.


Water is not good in a rice paddy "now." Not so several years ago, say 50 to 100 when chemical use was rare. The thing I think people forget is that we are living in a time of rapid change, and animals do not evolve as quickly as we change our land use practices. Bettas may have long fins but that is something that breeders have caused. The long fins would not have evolved in a natural environment even though the genetics were possible because they are contrary to survival. Neither is the white form of the fish. Those things make it easier to be spotted and eaten. The bettas you get in a fish store have never seen a rice paddy. They are engineered by human beings. The ones that live in rice paddies are small and small finned. Just look at "wild bettas" and you will see what the rice paddy fish look like. They basically look a lot like plain"vanilla" killiefish like the "golden wonder." The larger mouth brooders get about 6 inches long, but live in small ponds within fast running streams. This is probably what the habitat would have looked like prior to man damming them to make the rice paddies. 

Since Bettas are labyrinth fish they can move from puddle to puddle if in a wet environment. This is a survival strategy, it is not an ideal living situation. There is a difference between having the ability to survive an imminent catastrophe, and having a reasonable living environment for the long term. I mean, I have said before somewhere that human beings can live in cardboard boxes, or in dirt holes, but is that really what is "best?" Are they healthier and happier than they would be in a spacious, clean environment? Majerah has created pretty much the perfect example of a natural betta environment. I hope to do as well. Take a few seconds to look at her Marudi Mudhole tank. It is excellent. 

10 gallon tanks are far easier to find, and often cheaper than 5 gallon tanks. Although I said before that 5 gallons is the smallest you should keep them in, 10 gallons is far more humane. 

People have gotten on my back because I use the word "humane" somehow feeling that I am calling those who do not do so, "inhumane" or "abusive." This is not a value judgement, it is about having clean fresh water, and enough room to swim around. 

I have loaches and can see that they absolutely adore getting the zoomies and racing back and forth in a tank. A long large tank is essential. My 4 (soon to be 8) female bettas love to swim around. About the only fish I have that would stand being put in a 5 gallon is the brunocephalus who just sits at the bottom like a clam waiting for food.


----------



## jtafaro

Actually I found a 5 gal aquarium yesterday while cleaning out a storage room. I set it up and put a Dragon Scale Betta in it with some Anacharis from my pond in it. Now I am going to watch both the 5 gal and the 2.5 Betta Bow with two Betta Delta tails to see how they do. 
We put chickens in small cages and let them lay eggs for us. Is that humane? I doubt it but man has used animals for thousands of years without worrying about how they were treated. I don't want to mistreat my fish but I wonder why Aqueon et al sell these products if they aren't good for the fish. I do agree the very little bowls are too small but Petco sells several types. They take a lot of maintenance to keep the water clean. I used to keep Bettas in Betta Hex's but that is really too small and I went to the bigger tanks. We shall see how they do.

I already some fin damage in the Betta Bow but like you said these large fins are the result of selective breeding. In nature evolution selects the fittest to survive. The only white animals out there are birds and cave dwellers. Albinos don't do well. But that's natural selection. Man doesn't use that to breed show Bettas.


----------



## big b

They sell them because they make good money off of them from the common person who has a kid. This is how it goes.
The family if walking in to a pet store one day and the little kid says he wants a fishy. After they have the maturity talk they buy the cheapest tank they can find and a betta or a goldfish plus food and gravel and pretty decorations the kid sees for cheap. Total cost comes to be around 30 bucks or less normally. A lot of people have kids so multiple that by the number of people that buy them and that comes to a lot of $$$$


----------



## jtafaro

big b I think you are 100% correct. Most of the products are sold to children who don't even know how to pronounce the fish's name. And if they get tired of it, so what! I am 71 now and started raising tropical fish when I was 13. Back then all Bettas were veiltails and cost about a dollar. Now we have all these varieties that are a bit harder to take care of because of the bigger fins and the junk containers sold to put them in.

I am still not sure the Aqueon Betta Bow can't adequately accommodate two male Bettas as it is advertised to do. I have set up two males in a Betta Bow and one DS male in a 5 gal aquarium next to each other. I have added Anacharis from my outdoor pond to the 5 gal and to one side of the Betta Bow. I turned off the Betta Bow filter and immediately noticed the two fish seemed to be able to swim around more easily. I want to see how the side with the Anacharis does as compared to the side with a plastic plant. I will report back on that later.

The Anacharis from my pond will have it's own microcosm of protozoa, microscopic crustaceans like Cyclops Daphnia and Rotifers which the fish will eat. It will also introduce _Euglena_ but the filter will filter that out. I know these animals and plants are in the pond because I have looked at the pond water under a microscope and seen them. 

We are striving to set up little water environments when we set up aquaria and all these microscopic fauna should be part of it.


----------



## majerah1

I am a strong believer in setting up a proper habitat for the fish. My macs are in a 40 gallon, half full with native plants. The only plant in there that is not a biotope plant is the rain lilies, which are going soon. My ocellata will have a similar setup as will the patoti and pallifinas. The channoides have a 15 gallon to themselves, save a few otos. I do keep my fancies in containers, but they will soon be rehomed, my shoulder is not getting any better. In any case, I plan to setup a ten for my crown tails.


----------



## big b

Thanks jtfaro, I myself have a ridiculous amount of things when school is in and I still manage to water changes. I over filter 1 tank but I am trying to do the same to my other tanks, I do water changes every saturday and sunday. Even if I am tired I still do them, I do 5 gallon water changes on my 10 gallons and 10 gallon water changes on every other tank. I currently have 1 ten gallon, 1 twenty gallon high, 1 twenty nine gallon, and now 1 thirty eight gallon. And I am planning to set up either 3 ten gallons and 1 five gallon, OR 1 twenty gallon high and 1 ten gallon and 1 five gallon, OR 1 twenty gallon high and 1 ten gallon. And I do ALL of the water changes by hand with 5 gallon buckets. I will still do all of the maintenance by hand when school starts up and I get all of these tanks. I bet those fish that get bought under those circumstances don't even get water changes, and live in uncycled tanks. It makes me so mad!!


----------



## kalyke

I don't eat meat, and hate what happens to chickens. We don't care because they hide the horrors and atrocities far out in the country where no one could see. If people saw more of how animals are treated, they would think twice at least. many don't care, won't care, will never care. Their own bellies are all they think of. Whatever. People are not really "caring" about much but their own stuff. As long as they get what they want or need, they really could care less about the "ingredients" of their meals. I'm not much of a fan of people, sorry to say. 

I think big b has it right. This fish has been marketed as a tiny tank fish. They are trying to do the same with the poor clown fish. Nano tanks. Now anyone can see just how miniature they can make a fish tank. 

Guys, its a fad. 

I saw an oscar once as big as a dinner plate kept in a 10 gallon tank. His owners didn't care. That was one sad fish. I would never treat a fish like that.

I think that Beta lovers should encourage new betta owners to get larger tanks. Resist the "marketing," choose good ownership practices above faddish band wagonism.

You have some beautiful bettas by the way jtafaro. I like that grumpy white and red guy. Mine are all kind of "brown" except one cambodian with orange and blue fins.


----------



## majerah1

Not as easy as it sounds. I have seen many forum try in vain to get people to go larger.


----------



## big b

This will probably never happen unless we can brainwash people but you never know. I say we form a mob then charge into pet stores and destroy all tanks under 5 gallons. Though some of us may get hurt, arrested, or even killed. I think it would be worth it in the end. Who says that we people are better then the fish, the birds, the ants, or the cows MOOO. I think it is time some of us try to save them instead of torturing them to their death. They didn't ask to be born into a cruel world that turns its back on its own people then leave them there to fight for themselves. I may sound crazy but I truly believe in this, humans have screwed up the world. There are now snake heads where they don't belong because of us, we breed cows and animals like that just to be killed for our consumption then have stupid people that waste food. You may think I'm crazy but I say it's time some people died for the animals instead of the other way around.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I looked on the Beta forms and the conciseness in 5 gallons minimum. I keep my 2 Betas with with my Discus. One is in a 30 with my keepers and the other is in a 120 with Disus I really need to post for sale on Aquabid. 

There's nothing wrong with a 5 gallon for one alone, or a 10 gallon with some peaceful tank mates that won't pick at their fins.


----------



## big b

You have a betta with a discus in a 30 gallon? I wonder if I could have a single discus in a 29 gallon? Probably not but a boy can dream .


----------



## Auban

Huh... I'm probably an outlier here, but I dont see anything wrong with trying to "go small" when it comes to fish. I just acknowledge that it probably won't turn out well.

Even so, I have kept tanks that have, at certain points, stocked with nearly 20 inches of small fish per gallon of water, with no water changes. The fish lived in a labrynth of sorts. I never did find the upper limits of that system...


I like to challenge conventional knowledge. I often find that when people say something is impossible, what they are really saying is that "it is impossible to get this, if you do this, using this".

But what if I use something else? I could try it and fail, but if nobody else has tried it, I have nobody to ask but myself. 


Anyway, time for me to go feed my Cornish Rocks. I have been feeding them nothing but pond scum, yard clippings, and duck weed for the past eight weeks. They are almost ready to slaughter.


----------



## big b

Slaughter is such a gruesome word. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Auban

Yes? No? 

I'm not sure how to answer that.


----------



## Kehy

big b said:


> Slaughter is such a gruesome word. Wouldn't you agree?


It's a fairly accurate word when it comes to turning mooing poo machines into steaks. Don't worry though! I cared for them quite a bit. Shared PB&J sandwiches with them, and named them. There was T-Bone, Dinner, Supper, Burger, Roast...

To be fair, Supper was a jerk and broke out of the pasture often, and would charge the fence. We ate him first.


----------



## big b

Haha supper was a jerk so we ate him first,lol. When you shared PB&J sandwiches with them, did they smack their lips like a dog when you feed a dog peanut butter?


----------



## Kehy

big b said:


> This will probably never happen unless we can brainwash people but you never know. I say we form a mob then charge into pet stores and destroy all tanks under 5 gallons.


Dude, tanks under 5 gallons are fantastic for shrimp breeding and plant farming. Don't break them, just give them to me.


----------



## big b

But what about the kids that go into the store and want to buy a fish? I am pretty sure that those will be the first tanks bought. You should have to special order tanks under 5 gallons I think. Then wait a month for the tank to be delivered .


----------



## Kehy

big b said:


> Haha supper was a jerk so we ate him first,lol. When you shared PB&J sandwiches with them, did they smack their lips like a dog when you feed a dog peanut butter?


I can't remember actually, apparently I would sneak out of the house and into the barn when I was 3. After I stayed up all night watching infomercials and calling their numbers. I was a frustrating child. I did help in the garden though, so I guess I redeemed myself

And dude, no. Tanks are expensive here. A 10 gallon costs $30, a 5 is $20. Special ordering them would add too much to the cost.


----------



## big b

Have you ever looked on Craigslist?


----------



## Auban

If I couldn't get tanks under five gallons, I would be using a lot more pickle jars.


----------



## big b

Ok well apparently a lot of people like tanks under 5 gallons. So I take back what I said, but yall understand what I was trying to say right?


----------



## Auban

yes. basically, you dont want pet stores to sell small tanks to people who are just going to throw a fish in them without knowing what they are doing, only to doom them to an early and dreary death. 

honestly, i dont think we will ever be able to prevent that. the best we can do is educate people. pet stores can probably do that a lot better than they already do, but in the end, its still the customers right to do as they please. 


to be honest, i probably wouldnt sell fish to someone like myself without doing a lot of talking first. i have done things that are completely reckless when it comes to aquariums and fish, but in doing so, i have also learned to do some pretty amazing things. im that odd person that will spend a whole lot of money to learn something, even if it risks the life of the fish i buy. i even bought an SUV once, just so that i had a vehicle that i could use to transport the fish i had across the country. 

this is one of the things i love about this country. i can explore. i am free to learn as i wish.


----------



## The Gremlin

Probably over-kill, i am a believer that you cant get to big of a tank for any fish. I know $ is a big issue, but i have never owned a tank smaller than a 15 gallon breeder even for a guppy. IMHO


----------



## majerah1

In all honesty, my breeders are in less than a gallon. That being said, they get their water changes, they get daily stimuli, they get fed well and spoiled. I know how to care for them in a smaller environment. In an ideal setting they would all have three gallons each. but breeders just cannot give the space. 

I do not suggest anyone housing them as pets to go any lower than three. That way they can have the perfect setup.


----------



## jtafaro

I divided my 5 gal tank and put two Bettas in it. It is filtered and one side gets the water flow. The other side is quiet and has little moving water. They both are doing well except for a small fight when the divider was not in tight. They will recover in a month or so but they seem happy so far. The Betta Bow seems to be working fine too. All the fish seem happy and active. I still haven't decided if either one is a better set up. When you keep these long finned Bettas you are always going to get some fin tears and splits. Their fins are too long to stay perfect. They don't show you the fish without perfect fins in the on line auction ads. But torn fins will grow back in time.

Here is the Betta Bow:


----------



## MissPisces

My betta was extremely happy living in his 5 gallon. In my opinion, 5 gallons is the bare minimum if you're pressed for space, and that's including a lot of plants, rocks, and interesting things to change up the environment.


----------



## chipmunk1210

For breeders -- I think 1/2 gallon is the smallest they should be kept in. 

For pet keepers -- 2.5 for a single is smallest for standard domestic fancy bettas and 3-5 gallons as smallest for giant bettas and "king" bettas.

The main thing to look at is making sure that the water is kept heated (temperature needs to be 78F-82F), that there is enough room for the fish to move around, and that water quality is kept pristine. Which is why IMO 2.5 gallons for a single betta works nicely for a pet keeper.


----------



## big b

How big do giant bettas reach?


----------



## jtafaro

I am still doing my comparison of a 5 gal and a Betta bow with two Bettas in each with dividers. They are all doing fine. The two who have the pump on their sides like to hide behind it but the ones on the quiet side swim all around. Another thing to think about is the total cost of each setup. The Betta Bow is $40 Gravel $10 fish say $20 for nice Bettas. The 5 gal is $20 filter $15 light $40 gravel $10 divider about $4 and $20 for the fish. That's $70 vs. $110. A Betta cube is $5-$10 plus gravel and fish. With the filtered setups you don't have to do water changes every two to three days. So this leaves us with a question. Are you serious about keeping these fish or will you get tired of it after a few weeks? The Bettas don't have a choice. They will be sold to whoever buys them. Remember we are talking about fish not children or dogs. The breeders have to use the small containers and have to do water changes but they are doing it to make money We do it for pleasure. I would love to have more Bettas but I don't have the room or the money in the long run. Is there a moral issue here? You tell me.


----------



## chipmunk1210

jtafaro said:


> I am still doing my comparison of a 5 gal and a Betta bow with two Bettas in each with dividers. They are all doing fine. The two who have the pump on their sides like to hide behind it but the ones on the quiet side swim all around. Another thing to think about is the total cost of each setup. The Betta Bow is $40 Gravel $10 fish say $20 for nice Bettas. The 5 gal is $20 filter $15 light $40 gravel $10 divider about $4 and $20 for the fish. That's $70 vs. $110. A Betta cube is $5-$10 plus gravel and fish. With the filtered setups you don't have to do water changes every two to three days. So this leaves us with a question. Are you serious about keeping these fish or will you get tired of it after a few weeks? The Bettas don't have a choice. They will be sold to whoever buys them. Remember we are talking about fish not children or dogs. The breeders have to use the small containers and have to do water changes but they are doing it to make money We do it for pleasure. I would love to have more Bettas but I don't have the room or the money in the long run. Is there a moral issue here? You tell me.


Most breeders (at least ones outside of Thailand/Indonesia) do not breed for money. They normally breed to work to a particular goal -- like a certain color or fin type. They do it for pleasure, the knowledge they gain, to show, and the love of bettas. Most barely break even with sales of their fish after the cost of raising them, the time taken out of their lives to keep them in great condition, and the cost of shipping them to and from shows (if they are breeding for show).


----------

